# aun y aún



## Magmod

¿Se pronucia aun y aún lo mismo?


----------



## Dudu678

No.

aun es una sílaba átona
aún son dos: a-ún

 Si no te queda muy claro siempre puedo intentar grabarlo


----------



## Rayines

Dudu678 said:


> No.
> 
> aun es una sílaba átona
> aún son dos: a-ún
> 
> Si no te queda muy claro siempre puedo intentar grabarlo


¿Tú no los pronuncias igual?


----------



## Dudu678

Rayines said:


> ¿Tú no los pronuncias igual?


No.

_Aun _es un monosílabo átono; _aún_ es bisílaba y se pronuncia como dije antes.

¡Cuidado! Si _aún_ está al inicio de una frase muchas gente lo pronuncia _áun_, aunque yo personalmente no lo hago.

Mirad esto.

Sigo dispuesto a grabarme


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, ahí va mi versión.



> *Aun* (incluso) los sordos han de escucharme.
> No             vino nadie: ni mis amigos, ni los profesores, ni *aun* (siquiera) mis padres.
> Ni             hizo nada por él, ni *aun* (siquiera) lo intentó.
> 
> *Aún* te estoy esperando.
> No ha             llegado *aún* el profesor.
> No sé             *aún* si voy a aprobar.


----------



## heidita

Dudu678 said:


> Sigo dispuesto a grabarme


 
Pues mi joya está dispuesto a competir contigo.  

Dice que él lo pronuncia igualito. De hecho, no he oído pronunciar esta palabrita diferente nunca.


----------



## Dudu678

heidita said:


> Pues mi joya está dispuesto a competir contigo.
> 
> Dice que él lo pronuncia igualito. De hecho, no he oído pronunciar esta palabrita diferente nunca.


Bueno, pues ya tienes ahí un elemento de juicio y además lo que dice el Cervantes en el enlace que he puesto


----------



## Rayines

heidita said:


> Pues mi joya está dispuesto a competir contigo.
> 
> Dice que él lo pronuncia igualito. De hecho, no he oído pronunciar esta palabrita diferente nunca.


¿Heidita, tú puedes oir el archivo de Dudu678?


----------



## Magmod

Muchas gracia Dudu, Heidi e Inés  

 Me parece que cuando se pone una acento a una letra, se necesita pronuncia claramente la letra antes. ¿no?

 Pej: aún se necesita pronuncia la *a* muy claro.

Saludos


----------



## heidita

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracia Dudu, Heidi e Inés  Vaya, a mí no me dices nada.
> 
> Me parece que cuando se pone una acento a una letra, se necesita pronuncia claramente la letra antes. ¿no?
> 
> Pej: aún se necesita pronuncia la *a* muy claro.
> 
> Saludos


 
En realidad no. La letra más pronunciada es la u.


----------



## Dudu678

¿Entonces quedamos en que se pronuncian diferente o debo corregir mi español?


----------



## Rayines

Dudu678 said:


> ¿Entonces quedamos en que se pronuncian diferente o debo corregir mi español?


Lamento no poder escuchar el archivo por alguna razón técnica (me pide una actualización del RealPlayer, y después no me la acepta), pero muero por saber cómo haces para pronunciarlo distinto (para mí sería más difícil que un destrabalenguas ).
(Y sí, yo también paro acá el tema, para no hacer chat).


----------



## Dudu678

Rayines said:


> Lamento no poder escuchar el archivo por alguna razón técnica (me pide una actualización del RealPlayer, y después no me la acepta), pero muero por saber cómo haces para pronunciarlo distinto (para mí sería más difícil que un destrabalenguas ).


Vaya... yo lo abro con winamp sin problemas. Si te interesa mucho mucho me puedes mandar tu mail por PM y te lo envío en .wav, para no hacer _chatting_ en el foro.


----------



## IAlberdi

Cuando es *aun* la "a" y la "u" se pronuncian como juntos, pero cuando es *aún*, entre la "a" y la "u" hay una mínima separación, a la vez que la u se pronuncia más fuerte.


----------



## heidita

IAlberdi said:


> Cuando es *aun* la "a" y la "u" se pronuncian como juntos, pero cuando es *aún*, entre la "a" y la "u" hay una mínima separación, a la vez que la u se pronuncia más fuerte.


 
Nada,_ los gatos_, aunque Dudu también lo sea, lo pronunciamos igual. Será por antigüedad.


----------



## xOoeL

DPD said:
			
		

> *3.2.4.* *aún/aun.* Este adverbio oscila en su pronunciación entre el hiato [a - ún] y el diptongo [aun], dependiendo de diferentes factores: su valor semántico, su situación dentro del enunciado, la mayor o menor rapidez o énfasis con que se emita, el origen geográfico del hablante, etc. Dado que no es posible establecer una correspondencia unívoca entre los usos de esta palabra y sus formas monosílaba (con diptongo) o bisílaba (con hiato), es preferible considerarla un caso más de tilde diacrítica.


Dudu: me encantó oírte.  Tienes un tonillo gracioso, sobre todo cuando intentas resaltar el hiato .  Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## Dudu678

xOoeL said:


> Dudu: me encantó oirte.  Tienes un tonillo gracioso, sobre todo cuando intentas resaltar el hiato .  Un saludo afectuoso.


¿Tonillo gracioso? No sé cómo tomarme eso...

Y no sé cómo usáis el DPD. Intenté buscar sobre eso y no me dio resultados. Quizá no se pueda establecer esta relación unívoca, puede ser cierto, pero fíjate lo que dice el Cervantes. Mucha gente a mi alrededor y yo mismo, marcamos la diferencia entre los dos usos bastante claramente, con tonillo gracioso o no


----------



## Rayines

xOoeL said:


> Dudu: me encantó oirte. Tienes un tonillo gracioso, sobre todo cuando intentas resaltar el hiato . Un saludo afectuoso.


Sí, yo también lo escuché  (yo sé que hay un rollo con "oir" y "escuchar", ¿no?), y me encantó, se notó perfectamente la diferencia. Pero yo jamás los hubiera pronunciado distintos .


----------



## xOoeL

No, es bueno.  Me gustó tu entonación, de verdad.  No me la esperaba así.  

Lo que pasa es que a estas alturas ya me sé el DPD .  No hay un artículo sobre "aún/aun", pero sí hay una referencia en la sección acerca de la tilde.  [Ver]

Es verdad que yo pienso que también marco la diferencia, pero no puedo estar seguro porque apenas uso "aun" y porque creo que la posición realmente influye mucho.  Además, conozco a gente que siempre dice /'a·un/ :S.


----------



## El Gabacho

On page 24, in _A Textbook of Modern Spanish_ by Ramsey:

"It is to be remembered that in writing a diphthong or a triphthong is considered one syllable; that in writing other combinations other combinations of vowels form separate syllables; that an accent mark on i o u followed or preceded by any other vowel means that the vowels do not form a diphthong or part of a triphthong but separate syllables."

Also, according to the RAE (see this link) http://www.elcastellano.org/esbacent.html

Aun and Aún must be pronounced differently.

Aun is a one syllable word containing a diphthong.

Aún is a two syllable word because the accent mark over the u breaks the diphthong into two syllables.

Perhaps a more familiar example of this rule that everyone can relate to is the word períodico. Even though the accent is written above the i, the i is not stressed in the word. The o is stressed. The accent mark simply serves to break what would otherwise be a diphthong.

Caveat: my Textbook was published originally in 1894 and there have been some modifications in the rules issued by the RAE since that time. Nevertheless, this is the understanding that I have been operating with for over 20 years and it seems to corroborate what was stated by Dudu678.


----------



## Outsider

El Gabacho said:


> Caveat: my Textbook was published originally in *1894* and there have been some modifications in the rules issued by the RAE since that time.


I don't believe you!


----------



## Filis Cañí

_Periódico_ lleva el acento sobre la O porque es una palabra esdrújula. La I y la O forman un diptongo.


----------



## Dr.Kerplunk

Se pronuncian igual. A menos claro que tengas dos lenguas.


----------



## Redline2200

El Gabacho said:


> Perhaps a more familiar example of this rule that everyone can relate to is the word períodico. Even though the accent is written above the i, the i is not stressed in the word. The o is stressed. The accent mark simply serves to break what would otherwise be a diphthong.


 
As Filis Cañí already said, the word is periódico, not períodico...


----------



## Filis Cañí

Me pregunto si los que pronuncian _aun_ y _aún_ de la misma manera dicen _aun_ o _aún_.


----------



## Jellby

El Gabacho said:


> Perhaps a more familiar example of this rule that everyone can relate to is the word períodico. Even though the accent is written above the i, the i is not stressed in the word. The o is stressed. The accent mark simply serves to break what would otherwise be a diphthong.



There must be a mistake, that word does not exist, it is "periódico", and there is a dipthong. Whenever there is an accent mark, it marks the stressed vowel, it never happens that the accent is there "just" to break the dipthong, it also marks the stressed vowel.

Perhaps you were thinking of:
período -> pe-*rí*-o-do (the dipthong is broken and the stress is on the "i")
periodo -> pe-*rio*-do (the dipthong remains and the stress is on the "o", since the "i" is only a semi-vowel)
Both words mean the same and are equally valid.


----------



## Dudu678

Dr.Kerplunk said:


> Se pronuncian igual. A menos claro que tengas dos lenguas.


No es cierto, mira el post #5.


----------



## Dr.Kerplunk

Dudu678 said:


> No es cierto, mira el post #5.



Siento deciros que, a pesar de lo leve que pueda sonar, no puedes evitar hacer un acento. Es natural. Como el aire, el agua o las bombas de hidrógeno.

O eso parece.


----------



## Dudu678

¿Hacer un acento? ¿Dónde?


----------



## Jellby

Dr.Kerplunk said:


> Siento deciros que, a pesar de lo leve que pueda sonar, no puedes evitar hacer un acento. Es natural. Como el aire, el agua o las bombas de hidrógeno.



Claro, hay un acento, pero en "aún" es muy marcado, está en la "u" y hace que se pronuncien dos sílabas, mientras que en "aun" es mucho más leve, recae sobre la "a" (la "u" es una semivocal) y se mantiene una sola sílaba. Tan leve es el acento en "aun" que normalmente se denomina una palabra átona, ya que tiende a fundirse con las palabras que le rodean. Ocurre lo mismo con "más" y "mas", sin embargo en este caso, al no haber diptongo, la diferencia es menor.


----------



## Dudu678

Claro, con lo que dice Jellby estoy de acuerdo. Sobra decirlo, ya he proporcionado la grabación. _Aun_ es átona.


----------



## Magmod

Filis Cañí said:


> _Periódico_ lleva el acento sobre la O porque es una palabra esdrújula. La I y la O forman un diptongo.


I don't know the meaning of esdrújula or diptongo, Filis  

 However the *AEO* are strong vowels and the *IUY* are the weak vowels. Therefore since *periodico *ends in a vowel o then the stress would fall on the period*I*co because it the penultimate vowel. However the accent on the o ensures the stress is on the o and nowhere else.

For example: *Euro* the stress is on the E because u is a weak vowel.

 It is like Málaga without the accent the stress is on Mal*A*ga...

 I hope what I'm saying is not too obvious or wrong.

 Claro mas y más se pronuncia lo misomo ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> Ocurre lo mismo con "más" y "mas", sin embargo en este caso, al no haber diptongo, la diferencia es menor.


 

Mi joya ha dicho que es


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> Ocurre lo mismo con "más" y "mas", sin embargo en este caso, al no haber diptongo, la diferencia es menor.


 
MI joya ha dicho que es la misma diferencia que hay entre decir _huevo_ y _güevo_, o sea, que la diferencia a la que aludes no existe.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Filis Cañí said:


> Me pregunto si los que pronuncian _aun_ y _aún_ de la misma manera dicen _aun_ o _aún_.


 
Mi pregunta sigue en pie.


----------



## El Gabacho

I attempted to post a copy of the copyright page from my book to prove that it really was published originally in 1894, but I guess I cannot post images here. The book is titled _A Textbook of Modern Spanish_. Here are a couple of links about the book: 


http://www.bookfinder.com/dir/i/A_Textbook_of_Modern_Spanish/0030161509/
http://faculty-staff.ou.edu/L/A-Robert.R.Lauer-1/SPAN3423tests.html

It is cited in the "Libros de Consulta" section of Lauer's Spanish course information.

Here is a quote about the book from Spanish Pronto at http://astore.amazon.com/spanishpronto-20/detail/0030161509/103-8385494-8671827

_A classic Spanish grammar text with great explanations of all the fine points. Very helpful, very well-written and, unfortunately, out of print. A gem for Spanish majors and professors lucky enough to find a copy. Deserves to be updated and published again. Last published in 1956, but still an outstanding source of Spanish grammar information._

In regards to what I said about the word _periódico_, I stand corrected. I was taught that by one of my teachers. I don't remember who it was; however, with a little bit of looking around, I can see that to spell it _períodico_ is totally incorrect.

As far as the pronunciation of aun and aún goes, I think that is a debate that will be going on for some time.

¡Hasta pronto amigos foreros!

El Gabacho les manda un abrazo desde México


----------



## Dr.Kerplunk

Jellby said:


> Claro, hay un acento, pero en "aún" es muy marcado, está en la "u" y hace que se pronuncien dos sílabas, mientras que en "aun" es mucho más leve, recae sobre la "a" (la "u" es una semivocal) y se mantiene una sola sílaba. Tan leve es el acento en "aun" que normalmente se denomina una palabra átona, ya que tiende a fundirse con las palabras que le rodean. Ocurre lo mismo con "más" y "mas", sin embargo en este caso, al no haber diptongo, la diferencia es menor.



Me parece suficientemente convincente.


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> I don't know the meaning of esdrújula or diptongo, Filis


*Esdrújula *es la palabra acentuada en la antepenúltima sílaba ("esdrújula", "sílaba"). Siempre llevan acento ortográfico.

Aquí tienes la definición de *diptongo*:

*diptongo**.*
(Del lat. _diphthongus,_ y este del gr. δίφθογγος).

*1. *m._ Fon._ Secuencia de dos vocales diferentes que se pronuncian en una sola sílaba; p. ej., _aire, puerta, fui._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> MI joya ha dicho que es la misma diferencia que hay entre decir _huevo_ y _güevo_, o sea, que la diferencia a la que aludes no existe.



Dile a tu joya que diga:

Mas no puedo hacer eso (= pero)
Más no puedo hacer (= no puedo hacer más)

Debería, más o menos, decir "mas*nó*" y "*mas*no".


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> Dile a tu joya que diga:
> 
> Mas no puedo hacer eso (= pero)
> Más no puedo hacer (= no puedo hacer más)
> 
> Debería, más o menos, decir "mas*nó*" y "*mas*no".


 
Mi joya y yo, estimado Jellby, diríamos exactamente eso. 

Sin embargo, en la pronunciación de la palabrita mas/más no hay diferencia alguna, sí en el énfasis dado. Detrás de_ mas_ normalmente se produce una pausa, en caso de usarlo, que sería bien raro. La palabra *siguiente* se pronuncia con más o menos énfasis, no la palabra mas/más en sí.

Mas, ¿qué quieres que te diga?

Por más que te lo diga......


----------



## Dudu678

Lo siento, heidita, pero no estoy de acuerdo.

_Más_ es una palabra tónica mientras que _mas_ es átona. Es por esto que sobre una se hace hincapié y sobre la otra no. La pronunciación no es sólo el hacer las vocales y consonantes correctas, sino que también comprende la correcta acentuación y ritmo. Por algo hablamos de acento prosódico.

Ocurre lo mismo con _qué_ y _que._ Tú misma lo dices, insistes sobre el _qué_, pues es tónica.

Mira esta pregunta con dos monosílabos tónicos:
_
¿Quieres más qué?
_ 
Las palabras de más de una sílaba tienen una sílaba tónica y el resto átonos. Los monosílabos, al tener sólo una sílaba, pueden ser ellos mismo átonos o tónicos.

Y de la misma forma, _aun _es una palabra átona y _aún_ es un bisílabo agudo.


----------

